# Turning Chart ???



## ramsmaiden (Feb 16, 2009)

My husband's latest internet Q/A or (find it for me) is a chart of some kind for the wood turning tools that he can reference as to what each shape result would be on the lathe. Have any idea's where I could go to find such a thing? I haven't had much luck finding anything yet but then again I could be searching for the wrong name too..lol


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

There is often a misunderstanding among new turners, that you need a certain tool for a certain shape. You can actually turn almost any shape with any tool if you use the tool correctly and understand how the cutting edge works.
I can probably find a description of what all the various shapes on woodturning are called, For example Torus, cove, bead, etc but this won't tell you what tool to use to make that shape.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

RamsM,
Try this link for Sorby tools, made in England. There is a description for each tool, what is used for and a movie clip of it in use, plus helpful tips on each one. It's not necessarily a chart per say, but should help your hubby get a better understanding of what the different tools can do. Like John said, some tools can do a multitude of different cuts once you understand how it is cutting the wood and what angle to present it at. Other tools are special purpose tools and are made to solve a particular problem. Best if he can get together with someone in the know and let them show him how some of the tools work before he goes out and buys a bunch of them. Good tools aren't cheap. Buy them one at a time as you find a need for each one.

http://www.robert-sorby.co.uk/
Mike Hawkins


----------



## ramsmaiden (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you for the info. The reason for the request to begin with is that we bought a lathe and planer/joiner from a friend of ours that hasn't used them in years. So, we got all his turning tools with it etc. hense the request.


----------

